# Ratings starting to go down!



## Fun2badult (Aug 17, 2014)

Just started Uber two days ago. First few rides I guess were good, people told me I had 5*. 

Then after first day, I checked Dashboard - Bam 4.75. This was about 15 rides. 

Then yesterday I did about 20 trips. The average came out to 4.7. Slowly creeping down. 

Did others get this lowering of ratings so fast? I'm afraid to talk and chit chat now. When people get in I try to do small talk to keep it interesting and less boring for the passengers. If they're not really responding I stop talking. I have the AC turned on. I become the friendliest guy. Yet I guess some are giving me 4*?

Should I have a paper taped to my backseat asking people to rate me 5* if this was a good ride?

Any suggestions on getting my rating up so I don't get kicked out of Uber other than water and AC/car smelling nice? 

Help please!


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

IMO you have to develop your own strategy for getting a 5. You can give riders gum, candy, and water and you still get a four or below. Make sure riders are educated about the rating system. You can't solicit a 5 rating but you can be creative in your wording. Hope this helps


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

Just don't worry about it. One asshole (got a 1 from some 16 year old girls for no reason) can dramatically drop your rating when you are starting out. Once I stopped caring my rates actually went up (I don't give water or anything).


----------



## Fun2badult (Aug 17, 2014)

How do you know that girl gave you a 1*? I couldn't check what the passengers gave me as a rating. I have been giving 5* rating to everything that seemed nice (which was basically 99% of the people) but I guess I will have to start dialing down on those 5*s.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Just be yourself. There are no tricks to getting better ratings. And don't worry about it, if there's a problem with your ratings Uber will let you know. NEVER suggest that a fare rate you a 5. It makes you look weak and they'll assume you've had poor ratings in the past.


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

Fun2badult said:


> How do you know that girl gave you a 1*? I couldn't check what the passengers gave me as a rating. I have been giving 5* rating to everything that seemed nice (which was basically 99% of the people) but I guess I will have to start dialing down on those 5*s.


You can't ever tell exactly. I figured this one out because it was the last ride I did on a sunday and suddenly my ratings for the last 7 days went down a lot. Then all the next week my rating was in the low 4's. Exactly one week later when that rating dropped off the 7 day, it jumped up to 5 for the week.

I started massively downgraded my ratings this week. All based on my compensation. If I have to wait (even just a few minutes) for them to come out for a $6 ride, they are getting a 2 or 3. 5's for tippers only.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

winston said:


> You can't ever tell exactly. I figured this one out because it was the last ride I did on a sunday and suddenly my ratings for the last 7 days went down a lot. Then all the next week my rating was in the low 4's. Exactly one week later when that rating dropped off the 7 day, it jumped up to 5 for the week.
> 
> I started massively downgraded my ratings this week. All based on my compensation. If I have to wait (even just a few minutes) for them to come out for a $6 ride, they are getting a 2 or 3. 5's for tippers only.


You must be in a great market, I'm in a small market and if I give someone a two or three I won't get them again, at least with Lyft. Guessing it's the same with Uber. I hope every other driver here in my market follows your advice so I can start making real money again!


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

BeachBum said:


> You must be in a great market, I'm in a small market and if I give someone a two or three I won't get them again, at least with Lyft. Guessing it's the same with Uber. I hope every other driver here in my market follows your advice so I can start making real money again!


I do not believe it's the same with Uber, but I've never had a repeat client that I could recall when I gave mostly 5's either. This market is terrible and I'm did not complete the required health exam by the deadline (tomorrow) so I'm probably done driving.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

What is the required health exam? (Is Uber putting on the plastic gloves?)


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

winston said:


> I do not believe it's the same with Uber, but I've never had a repeat client that I could recall when I gave mostly 5's either. This market is terrible and I'm did not complete the required health exam by the deadline (tomorrow) so I'm probably done driving.


Health exam?!!! Where do you drive, Liberia?


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

BeachBum said:


> Health exam?!!! Where do you drive, Liberia?


All Colorado drivers are required to do a health exam as part of the states new ride-sharing laws.

http://uberxcolorado.com/


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

Mimzy said:


> What is the required health exam? (Is Uber putting on the plastic gloves?)


From what others have posted it's a very (ball touching) complete physical. No uber is no administering it though, you have to go to any # of approved clinics.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Are you kidding me???


Possible causes for failing the medical check include hypertension, type 1 diabetes and morbid obesity.
What about epilepsy, history of heart failure, narcolepsy.... How is being fat with no other health issues going to cause you to crash??


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Are you kidding me???
> 
> 
> Possible causes for failing the medical check include hypertension, type 1 diabetes and *morbid obesity*.
> How is being fat with no other health issues going to cause you to crash??


Definition:
mor·bid o·be·si·ty (mōr'bid ō-bē'si-tē)
*Being sufficiently overweight so as to prevent normal activity or physiologic function* or to cause the onset of a pathologic condition; BMI≥40.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Most riders don't like chatty drivers, they just want to get from A to B. 

A simple "hello", and a "how are you" is all that's needed (plus confirmation where they're going if needed)

Their response to "how are you" will indicate whether they want to chat or not. 

"I'm fine thanks" - no chat - they want you to shut up and drive (no offence)

"Well I had a really bad day. My car broke down/had a power cut, need to pick up Johnny from football practice/ I'm hungover, etc etc etc.. - then they probably do want to chat!


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

You have to educate them about the 5*. They don't know that a 4 is bad.

Don't talk too much about uber, as some people really are tired of hearing it.

You have to try and work it in the conversation.

Don't dwell on the 5* too much in the convo, just plant the seed. Their sub-conscious will do the rest.

Also, this is obvious. Don't play with your phone, no texting, don't take phone calls, don't play with the uber gps. 

The customer doesn't want to see you distracted from the road ahead.

Always be courtesy.

Greeting them.

Their name is on your phone. People like to hear their name in the first sentence of greeting them, Hello John, how are you to do? How's your day going? Where can I take you? Give them a chance to respond and pretend you're actually interested and you care.

The phone sometimes has their destination. So you can verify the address you have in the phone is correct.

Depending on their response, on how they are, you can just keep asking them questions about their day or life. It's about stroking their ego.

If they get in and start using their phone, they want to be left alone. Going to be a quiet ride. Don't talk to them if they are busy on their phone or if they close their eyes and lay their head back.

Human behavior, aint it grand.

I try to work in something about the rating system towards the end of the trip. So its fresh in their head when they leave the car and see the rating in their phone when they get out of their car and look at their phone.

My rating is 4.96, 239 trips.

Stay away from high school girls, cancel their trips, don't pick them up. They think their shit don't stink. They screwed me on my rankings.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Uber pup explained what I try to say a lot better and in better detail than I did!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

BeachBum said:


> Definition:
> mor·bid o·be·si·ty (mōr'bid ō-bē'si-tē)
> *Being sufficiently overweight so as to prevent normal activity or physiologic function* or to cause the onset of a pathologic condition; BMI≥40.


At my heaviest I was considered morbidly obese, with a BMI over 40. I could still go on a long hike uphill, ride my bike, rollerskate and do cardio kickboxing. Just because you're fat doesn't mean you're unable to do activities and it doesn't meant you automatically have other health issues.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Sounds like you didn't meet the definition of MO. When I drove a truck I saw the biggest human being I've ever seen on two feet jump out of his truck and sprint into the truck stop. This guy made Pee Wee Herman look like fat bastard. The muscle that guy must have had under all that fat had to be epic.


----------



## skccvb (Jul 27, 2014)

4 is the new 5 folks- get over it. Uber model chews up drivers, spits them out, mints gung ho new ones, rinses, repeats. Do NOT be anything but yourself. You will NEVER EVER please the average Uber rider on a consistent basis, even though you think you did. You "work for them" while they are a paying passenger in YOUR vehicle. THEY can be drunk, loud, obnoxious, open your windows on a freeway, play their music, leave trash in your backseat, or whatever...you are their *****. Oh and tips? fuggedaboutit


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

UberPup said:


> Stay away from high school girls, cancel their trips, don't pick them up. They think their shit don't stink. They screwed me on my rankings.


LOL, so true! I drove 12 miles to pick up a couple of HS girls going home after a long night of partying. They laughed the whole way and I just thought they were stoned. Got my lyft statement the next day and found out I'd been stiffed out of a $20 fare. Guess they were laughing at me.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

skccvb said:


> 4 is the new 5 folks- get over it. Uber model chews up drivers, spits them out, mints gung ho new ones, rinses, repeats. Do NOT be anything but yourself. You will NEVER EVER please the average Uber rider on a consistent basis, even though you think you did. You "work for them" while they are a paying passenger in YOUR vehicle. THEY can be drunk, loud, obnoxious, open your windows on a freeway, play their music, leave trash in your backseat, or whatever...you are their *****. Oh and tips? fuggedaboutit


Well said!


----------



## Tom Madison (Aug 11, 2014)

BeachBum said:


> Just be yourself. There are no tricks to getting better ratings. And don't worry about it, if there's a problem with your ratings Uber will let you know. NEVER suggest that a fare rate you a 5. It makes you look weak and they'll assume you've had poor ratings in the past.


I have been with UberX for about 2 1/2 months and have watched my rating slowly trend upwards to around 4.8. A lot of riders don't seem to know that Uber tracks the ratings and uses this to decide whether to keep or suspend/terminate a driver. They often assumed that anything above a 4.0 is pretty good, but I usually let them know that my rating is about average and do everything that I can to 1) provide a 5-star experience with a nice vehicle, water, gum, etc. and 2) encourage them to rate me. I never solicit a 5, but if you can plant the seed that goes a long way. I know that many people appreciate things like gum, mints, water and a phone charger without actually using them.

The result is that 3 of the past 5 weeks all of my rated rides have been 5 star.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Tom Madison said:


> I have been with UberX for about 2 1/2 months and have watched my rating slowly trend upwards to around 4.8. A lot of riders don't seem to know that Uber tracks the ratings and uses this to decide whether to keep or suspend/terminate a driver. They often assumed that anything above a 4.0 is pretty good, but I usually let them know that my rating is about average and do everything that I can to 1) provide a 5-star experience with a nice vehicle, water, gum, etc. and 2) encourage them to rate me. I never solicit a 5, but if you can plant the seed that goes a long way. I know that many people appreciate things like gum, mints, water and a phone charger without actually using them.
> 
> The result is that 3 of the past 5 weeks all of my rated rides have been 5 star.


I'm of the camp that believes that unless your a social deviant, every driver is going to average out to 4.8 . I'm at 4.8 and I don't offer water, don't allow eating in my car (especially candy or gum), and I drive barefoot in shorts and a t-shirt. Most people are chill and will rate me a 5. You're bound to get an a hole once in a blue moon, or more likely, a drunk that fat fingers the 3 when he's trying to hit the 5.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

BeachBum said:


> LOL, so true! I drove 12 miles to pick up a couple of HS girls going home after a long night of partying. They laughed the whole way and I just thought they were stoned. Got my lyft statement the next day and found out I'd been stiffed out of a $20 fare. Guess they were laughing at me.


I wouldn't want to drive for Lyft in a "donation" market. If I were you, I'd set the minimum fare discriminator to 100%. I bet you get stiffed a lot during prime time!


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

TrafficSlayer said:


> I wouldn't want to drive for Lyft in a "donation" market. If I were you, I'd set the minimum fare discriminator to 100%. I bet you get stiffed a lot during prime time!


I can only set the minimum fare discriminator at 90%, at least here where I am. Unfortunately it still doesn't protect me from cheap asses taking their first paid ride after burning up the 25 freebies. Thankfully, I've only been stiffed twice. I think Lyft bans them the first time they zero you out.


----------

